
Study: successful day traders stay in the black by syncing up via IM - lotusleaf1987
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/03/study-successful-day-traders-stay-in-the-black-by-syncing-up-via-im.ars
======
thekevan
Interesting parallel to cicadas. I wonder if start-ups could increase their
success by teaming with other start-ups and all launching at the same time.
Could this be an idea for short term project--a twist on the November Launch
challenge?

